# Sally Field at Age 67...Lovely!



## SeaBreeze (Mar 3, 2014)

I didn't watch the Oscars, but I did see Sally Field on a morning show.  She looks great at 67, and I don't think she's had any work done on her face.  I remember her mostly from the sitcom, The Flying Nun...she seems very sweet!
​


----------



## Ina (Mar 3, 2014)

I didn't watch either Sea.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 3, 2014)

I never do Ina, not interested.  They usually show the highlights on all the shows and news reports the following day anyway.


----------



## Ina (Mar 3, 2014)

I've never been fascinated with Hollywood, the stars, or what they call the glamorotsy of the beautiful people.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 3, 2014)

I never have either, don't care to hear which designer made what dress, etc.  Not interested at all.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 3, 2014)

Sally Field is a talented little lady. From the things I've read about her she seems like a down to earth person. I agree she looks normal & not as though she's decided to get cheek implants, a trout pout or face lift. It's great when a celebrity doesn't run with the pack to the nearest plastic surgeon. Another star I admire for her graceful aging is Jamie Lee Curtis.

My favorite film that stars Sally Field, is a great comedy called Soap Dish.


----------



## Moss (Mar 4, 2014)

If she's looking for a toy boy??   Put my name in the bag;  I'm 65,  66, this year; and sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee's lovely,   with a personality to match her demeanor.


----------



## Gael (Mar 4, 2014)

Ina said:


> I've never been fascinated with Hollywood, the stars, or what they call the glamorotsy of the beautiful people.



I love cinema and find the whole industry and history fascinating. Always have and miss seeing the Oscars live because of the time zone gap now being in the UK.


----------



## Gael (Mar 4, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> Sally Field is a talented little lady. From the things I've read about her she seems like a down to earth person. I agree she looks normal & not as though she's decided to get cheek implants, a trout pout or face lift. It's great when a celebrity doesn't run with the pack to the nearest plastic surgeon. Another star I admire for her graceful aging is Jamie Lee Curtis.
> 
> Sally Field has been a long time favorite of mine because of her decent nature and great talent.
> 
> My favorite film that stars Sally Field, is a great comedy called Soap Dish.



Sally Field has been a long time favorite of mine because of her decent nature and great talent. She's aged gracefully that's for sure, but she never was a glamour puss. She was thrilled to play Abraham Lincoln's wife most recently in spite of the distinctly unglamourous appearance of the character. 

I found her thrilling in Places in the Heart; one of her best perfomances



:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

A truly talented actress.


----------

